# Saturday's ride @ highlifter..gopro vid



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a vid of our ride saturday at high lifter. Was the first time i had mt teryx in the mud..lol

to view on a mobile device, you have to go to youtube.com with your mobile browser. click desktop version and search for channel scrubman33


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks man!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice Job! The lady with the kid on the Honda is impressive!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

eagleeye76 said:


> Nice Job! The lady with the kid on the Honda is impressive!



Yes she is!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

the guy on the brute use his girls sleeve to blow his nose? shes a keeper! lol


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Injected said:


> the guy on the brute use his girls sleeve to blow his nose? shes a keeper! lol


Wow! You caught that? Lol. Earlier he got a nose full of mud and couldn't seem to get it out.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

lol yeah i caught it


----------



## apmech (Oct 16, 2012)

nice vids


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

apmech said:


> nice vids


thanks man!


----------

